# Best Way to Remove Stains from White Boat Seats?



## Pensacola_Shawn (Aug 13, 2013)

My white boat seats have these mildew-looking blackish gray stains on them. I've tried pressure washing them and using dish detergent with a brush, but the stains are still there. How can I remove them?

Shawn


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Use tilex mold&mildew&abit-h20 scrub and let sit for a few and rinse. Not tooo long tho it's strong stuff it'll get 98% of it..


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Mr clean magic erasers are amazing...idk if it will take off your stains but they work great


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Spray nines works well also, I getit at the local marine parts store


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

majic eraser or gojo hand cleaner will get almost anything out of seats but most think its too harsh (gojo) i use it on mine for bad stains have been for 4 yrs with no problems, but im going to redo my cushions in a few years anyway so im not concerned if long term it hurts them


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

What happened?? See a shark??


----------



## Pensacola_Shawn (Aug 13, 2013)

Awesome! I have a few ideas I'm gonna try now. Thanks! Gotta make this thing presentable to sale. A guy from GA is coming to look at it Wednesday.


----------



## DeepSouthHunter (Nov 20, 2012)

I use a mixture of bleach and water. Spray it on, scrub the mildew off, and rinse thoroughly with water. The tilex stuff works too.


----------



## Pensacola_Shawn (Aug 13, 2013)

Anybody ever use OxiClean?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

DeepSouthHunter said:


> I use a mixture of bleach and water. Spray it on, scrub the mildew off, and rinse thoroughly with water. The tilex stuff works too.


This.


----------



## Pensacola_Shawn (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll get the job done, then let you guys know what I used and it's outcome. 

Thanks, for all the input!

Shawn


----------



## Pensacola_Shawn (Aug 13, 2013)

When I got home, I found my boat clean. I paid my brother to clean it. He used Attwood Premium Mildew Stain Remover on the seats.









He used Attwood Premium Non-Skid Deck Cleaner for the deck.









He didn't clean the transom or bottom of the boat (I only gave him $20). I ended up cleaning the transum using the stain remover he bought. It worked great - I didn't even have to scrub. I'll clean the bottom when I get off, but it should be easy, because it's not that dirty.

Shawn


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just be careful to not get that stuff on the trailer. It will turn it black. It's like using Muriatic acid which is a good thing to use to clean the bottom of the boat. Spray it on and wash it off.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I use the WalMart brand of mildew remover. A little cheaper and works just as good. Spray it on, let sit for about 15 minutes and then hose off. Should look new.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

We keep the attwood mildew remover, black streak remover, and rust stain remover in our arsenal as well. Good products.


----------



## Pensacola_Shawn (Aug 13, 2013)

It was my first time using the product and I was very impressed with the outcome. I have a guy coming from GA to look at the boat today. I'll post tomorrow with what he says about it.

The pictures before the boat was thoroughly cleaned can be seen here: http://pensacola.craigslist.org/boa/3998220380.html

If the boat isn't sold today, I'll take some new pictures of the clean boat and post them. Seriously, I'm shocked at how effective that stuff is. For anyone that has cleaned a mildew-infested boat seat, you know what I'm talking about.

Shawn


----------



## Pensacola_Shawn (Aug 13, 2013)

Didn't have to take new pictures - the boat was sold yesterday! 

Wouldn't you know it - the damn instiments were messed up. The RPM gauge was way inacurrate and the speedometer didn't even move! Ended up selling for $1000 less than I was asking.


----------



## tastybeverage (Mar 16, 2010)

*What we use.*



Pensacola_Shawn said:


> My white boat seats have these mildew-looking blackish gray stains on them. I've tried pressure washing them and using dish detergent with a brush, but the stains are still there. How can I remove them?
> 
> Shawn


 
Use Mr. Clean eraser. Works magic on the seats to clean them up.


----------

